# Barefoot trimmer - Lanarkshire



## WindyStacks (29 May 2014)

hi

Does anyone know of a barefoot trimmer who covers this area? Any recommendations?

I just gave Deana a call but she won't come out this way (Cumbernauld).


----------



## TPO (31 May 2014)

Sense of direction isn't my strong point but try Tamsin Coombs. She's fantastic with mine, friends now use her and she'll cover pretty much most of scotland. Tell her Jill sent you!


----------



## Brightbay (1 June 2014)

WindyStacks said:



			hi

Does anyone know of a barefoot trimmer who covers this area? Any recommendations?

I just gave Deana a call but she won't come out this way (Cumbernauld).
		
Click to expand...

Central and West Scotland is poorly served.  I used Deane back when she was bonkers enough to do a 100 mile round trip to trim   I'm now DIY with advice and occasional visits from Nick Hill of CloverRose Equine.  He travels all over.


----------



## TPO (1 June 2014)

Tamsin covers Central definitely and does a far bit in the west (including the islands) if that helps at all?


----------



## WindyStacks (2 June 2014)

Thank you for all your suggestions, I actually managed to get in touch with Jane from barefootworks (I thought they only did Aberdeenshire/Highlands) and she's going to come over to start the process. Apparently it's not really the right time of year to be starting given the rich spring grass. If we can keep the movement going (ie, more of us!) hopefully it'll encourage more visits to this area.

I've done my own before (interim trims), but I'm really not happy with starting from scratch along the rehab road. So for the time being I've got to keep his shoes on. :/

Also VERY unhappy to learn yesterday (I've been overseas for years) about the working hunter rule... what's being done to fight this daftness?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 June 2014)

I suggest you start on the diet straight away and use the Rockley Farm website to learn lots of stuff.
To be honest, I would be prepared to stable and feed hay for a few hours to make it work, after all it will be a seasonal problem anyway if you have to feed hi sugar lo fibre grass.
At some stage the shoes have to come off, I would just give it a try as long as your farrier is reasonably supportive. The feet should already be balanced if he has been shod properly.
I never found a trimmer [ayrshire] and he was fine, a bit sensitive at first, but I just walked him on tarmac and let him find his own route. I managed him for barefoot, and rarely used a farrier, they were all happy with his feet, I had a rasp and used it every two weeks to make a formal check on the feet and round off the edges.
Pro hoof from pro earth, or pro balance have plenty of magnesium which is essential,  of course the minerals have to be balanced. I also fed min 50gms micronised linseed, more in winter + salt
Cavallo boots are often used for transition, but due to supply problems mine never arrived, and things improved so did not need them.
The spring flush of grass and the autumn flush both have hi sugar and lo magnesium, so at the moment things should not be too bad from now to October.


----------



## heebiejeebies (2 June 2014)

I can't find Tamsin Coombs on google, could anyone please PM me her contact details?

Thanks!


----------



## Brightbay (2 June 2014)

heebiejeebies said:



			I can't find Tamsin Coombs on google, could anyone please PM me her contact details?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I think she's AANHCP, so maybe try their website for contact details?  You'll have to look for Europe and then UK, but I think she's on it


----------



## kez1001 (2 June 2014)

Another vote for Tamsin. She's been fantastic with us. We are north of glasgow but I was previously in East Kilbride and she came to us there too.


----------



## kez1001 (2 June 2014)

heebiejeebies said:



			I can't find Tamsin Coombs on google, could anyone please PM me her contact details?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Will PM you


----------



## TPO (6 June 2014)

Brightbay said:



			I think she's AANHCP, so maybe try their website for contact details?  You'll have to look for Europe and then UK, but I think she's on it 

Click to expand...

Yip she's on there. She's the fifth trimmer I've used and the only one I've been happy with. It's slim pickings in scotland so I'm very grateful to have found Tamsin!

One of the trimmers mentioned on here left my horse very lame the two times I had them to trim. Everyone can make a mistake but not twice. Trimmer blamed the horse'a conformation but funnily enough no other trimmer has caused him to be sore and/or lame.

Educate yourself as much as possible so that you can make informed decisions. Rockley blog, Lucy Priory's website, Feet First, The Barefoot Horse and Pete Ramey's books and website.


----------

